# Hand plane "lot" purchase finale, the #7



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Back in August I purchased a collection of Stanley planes as a "lot".

This was the original thread.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/hand-plane-lot-purchase-42172/

I did the initial cleanup, as seen in the thread.

Last week I purchased some replacement cap irons for a few of the planes. 

I also had been working on making my first tote and knob inspired by Phaedrus and his Diamond Edge plane restoration.

I thought it time to post the conclusion of my restoration.

I will not be able to post all the picture, so I may need a few posts.

First is a before picture.

This is left to right all are Stanleys. #5, #5, #5, #7. The picture was after arriving home from the purchase.









I felt the #7 tote and knob were too plain, so I thought I would make a replacement part as practice, and part to improve the appearance of the #7. I have a lot of walnut of the required thickness, so this I used this for this plane.

This is my replacement knob. I love the grain in the walnut. The old knob was sound but rather worse for wear. I like a thicker waist than the original Stanley design. Personal preference.









This is the replacement tote. A different piece of walnut, this had some wild grain, not easy to use in a board, but had nice pattern for the tote.

Left side after finishing. Nice grain pattern.









Right side after finishing.









The tote and knob in the #7. Veritas cap iron also installed which had a tight hole for the adjustment lever. 

Say to say I broke the Y adjustment lever, so for the test cuts, I had to install a two piece steel lever from the Stanley Handyman plane from the original thread. Very sloppy adjustment, but as the phrase goes "any port in a storm...."

Nice fluffy shavings....









This is my first corrugated plane sole. So this is technically a #7C.

I am not sure I like this. I am finding it is not as easy to sight the blade adjustment on the sole. Perhaps this is just my old eyes, but I find it easier with a solid sole.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That plane looks sharp. You did an awesome job on it. I also love the walnut. They look like fun to make. Do you put a finish on it? And what?
I'm looking forward to my chisel Handle you made for me. I'm still in awe about that. Lol


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a really nice looking restoration. The knob and tote are almost too pretty to be handling! 

Do you have a solid bottomed #7 to compare the corrugated bottom to? I'm curious how much easier a corrugated is to push than a regular.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Cleans up nicely! As always, excellent work.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Great job on the restore. I've made a few walnut replacements as well. I also prefer a flat bottom on a jointer. I find it easier to reference a flat and it will pinch my finger underneath. Not bad, but just enough to annoy me. As for it being easier to push, I've never noticed a difference.

When I get to the shop later, I'll see if I have an extra Y laying around. I know I have a couple broken ones to, but you probably don't want those.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks nice, nice job. :thumbsup:

Like Time, I've not noticed much if any of a difference between a flat sole or corrugated. I prefer the C's myself but not for any tangible performance reasons. I've always had a thing for C's.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> That plane looks sharp. You did an awesome job on it. I also love the walnut. They look like fun to make. Do you put a finish on it? And what?
> I'm looking forward to my chisel Handle you made for me. I'm still in awe about that. Lol


Thanks. I also like the walnut. I am thinking about bubinga for the next set on another plane. My Veritas planes have bubinga handles which also look very nice.

For the knob I used EEE_Ultrashine followed by EEE_Shellawax since these use friction to apply and so I could use the lathe. This is the same as the chisel handle I made for you. Nice smooth, glossy appearance.

Since the tote was not practical on the lathe, I started with Johnsons paste wax and followed by a coating of Butcher Block Conditioner which is a combination of mineral oil and waxes.

Going for a soft finish which can be re-applied if these get scratched over time, like the originals.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Thanks. I also like the walnut. I am thinking about bubinga for the next set on another plane. My Veritas planes have bubinga handles which also look very nice.
> 
> For the knob I used EEE_Ultrashine followed by EEE_Shellawax since these use friction to apply and so I could use the lathe. This is the same as the chisel handle I made for you. Nice smooth, glossy appearance.
> 
> ...


What's EEE? Is that a wood turner concoction. Lol. Or a Dave recipe?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> What's EEE? Is that a wood turner concoction. Lol. Or a Dave recipe?


It is part of the brand name. I am not making this up.

These are from an Australian company called Beaut Polishes.

http://www.ubeaut.com.au/eee.htm

I do not know what the EEE means though. :huh:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Maybe 
EEE	
Exceptional Extra Exquisite. Lol.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Edit: posted twice.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> Great job on the restore. I've made a few walnut replacements as well. I also prefer a flat bottom on a jointer. I find it easier to reference a flat and it will pinch my finger underneath. Not bad, but just enough to annoy me. As for it being easier to push, I've never noticed a difference.
> 
> When I get to the shop later, I'll see if I have an extra Y laying around. I know I have a couple broken ones to, but you probably don't want those.


Thanks. Appreciate if you do have a spare Y, I could even send you my broken one to add to your collection. 

If you do not have a spare, I will bite the bullet and get from Bob Kaune next week. I hate the slop of the steel two piece assembly from the Handyman.

I was not looking for a corrugated, it was just the one in the lot.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Dave, I have one. PM me your address or send it through my site (timetestedtools.wordpress.com) Let me know if you need the pin as well.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> Dave, I have one. PM me your address or send it through my site (timetestedtools.wordpress.com) Let me know if you need the pin as well.


Thanks, PM sent. I only need the lever. Happy that the pin was not damaged and easy to punch out.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I made a couple replacemnts today for a couple sargent autosets.

First, one for a friend to match my #714









The a new blood wood knob and tote for a 710


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> I made a couple replacemnts today for a couple sargent autosets.
> 
> First, one for a friend to match my #714
> 
> The a new blood wood knob and tote for a 710


Thanks for the pictures.

Nice work. I think the bloodwood really stands out. You may have inspired me. :thumbsup:

I have a bloodwood board which is warped. This may be a good way to get better use out of it. If I try to get a long piece I would waste a lot of the board to take out the warp.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Just in case you need more inspiration http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/sargent-415/


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow Dave you really have a nice collection and did a great job on restoring them. 

Seeing that photo of your No. 7 has jogged my memory that I had one of those. I was just looking through my stuff and I can’t find it, then I remembered that I was also looking for it this past summer when I was doing a project. 

How long is that No 7? If it’s too long to fit in a normal tool box I may have put it someplace other than normal.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

A #7 is 22" long


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> Wow Dave you really have a nice collection and did a great job on restoring them.
> 
> Seeing that photo of your No. 7 has jogged my memory that I had one of those. I was just looking through my stuff and I can’t find it, then I remembered that I was also looking for it this past summer when I was doing a project.
> 
> How long is that No 7? If it’s too long to fit in a normal tool box I may have put it someplace other than normal.


Thanks.

TimeTestedTools already answered about the length.

By the way, if you are getting interested in the Stanley planes, this site has a very good summary of the different models of plane, and details on the differences.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

I hope you find your #7. I also hate when I know I have something, but cannot remember where it is located.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’ve been thinking about a collection ever since I saw some photos someone posted here of collection in a nice custom cabinet here on WWT. I don’t remember who it was now only the photo still locked into my head. I was just looking at my No 3 thinking about a collection then I saw a crack just in front of the mouth, so maybe not. :sad:










I still can’t find my No 7, but I called my son to see if he remembered it and he said the last time he saw it was when I put in a new door for his high school teacher and that was a long time ago. The teacher had cancer and may not even live there anymore, but I’m still looking.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

timetestedtools said:


> I made a couple replacemnts today for a couple sargent autosets.
> 
> First, one for a friend to match my #714


I've decided to try and make a new tote and knob for my 605, but I don't have a lathe. I wounder if it would be possible to use a drill press to turn the knob. What do think?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I've done it, but it ain't fun http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/23624


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

timetestedtools said:


> I've done it, but it ain't fun http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/23624


Wow Don, you are the "man":thumbsup: 
I've been reading your stuff all over the internet and I am impressed, Thanks again


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> I've decided to try and make a new tote and knob for my 605, but I don't have a lathe. I wounder if it would be possible to use a drill press to turn the knob. What do think?


If you make the tote, I will make a knob for you. These are fun to turn.

We just need to co-ordinate to use the same wood.

What are you thinking of using?

I am presuming the knob will be similar to my Stanley #5..


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> If you make the tote, I will make a knob for you. These are fun to turn.
> 
> We just need to co-ordinate to use the same wood.
> 
> ...


 Really, wow thanks. :smile:

I’m having trouble finding hardwood around here. All the lumberyards have closed and moved away and all I can find is red oak from the big box stores. I am seriously thinking about making it out of an apricot tree that I just cut down. I’m still doing research if apricot will work and how to cut it for the tote. The trunk is 5.75” dia. and I’m pretty sure I can get a piece big enough for the tote. Otherwise I may have to have it shipped in.

I found a place that sells a complete readymade set for $40 plus shipping, so I’m also trying to do some cost comparisons on buying wood on the internet. Or I can wait a month for when I’m making a trip to Los Angles and might be able to pick up something there.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The Highland Hardware components will be good, but in my opinion, this is a family heirloom. It will help the connection to your father if you make the replacement yourself.

I have some scrap pieces of walnut. I can send a piece for you to make the tote in the package with a knob made from another piece of walnut.

Send me a PM with your address.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I custom make and sell sets for $40 to. You can also get blanks from places like woocraft to make your own. They often have cocobola on sale if you watch for it. You need a blank that's 1" x 5" x 5". I've blogged how I make mine. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/10/12/making-a-bench-plane-tote/


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Or get a piece from Dave. Its hard to beat that. I like walnut, it works well.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I just realized that it has a Sargent V-8-M lever cap, but the bed is a bedrock 605


----------

